# Happy Birthday bethzaring



## Andy M. (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Beth.  Have a great day and stop by some time to say hello.  We miss you.


----------



## Alix (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been thinking of you a lot lately Beth. Best wishes today and every day. I miss you around here. Love and good thoughts winging through the air to you today.


----------



## Hoot (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!
I hope it is the best!!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Andy, Alix, and Hoot...thanks for the birthday wishes. I miss you too. Food is still an effort for me so nothing interesting to report in the dinner threads..I mean, how many times can I say I had popcorn for dinner.  I did make some cinnamon rolls today so I'm pretty sure that is what's on the menu tonight.

Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice to see you again, Beth!  Hope you have a happy birthday!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wishing you a Happy Birthday Beth


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday, Beth!

Cinnamon rolls sound like my kind of choice for a birthday dinner.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Beth.
Pop in more often!


----------



## vitauta (Oct 31, 2012)

bethzaring said:


> Hi Andy, Alix, and Hoot...thanks for the birthday wishes. I miss you too. Food is still an effort for me so nothing interesting to report in the dinner threads..I mean, how many times can I say I had popcorn for dinner.  I did make some cinnamon rolls today so I'm pretty sure that is what's on the menu tonight.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me!




best wishes for your birthday and every day, beth. there's so much more to you and us than just dinner threads--don't be a stranger....


----------



## chopper (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 1, 2012)

I hope you're doing better, Beth and are you're becoming more inclined to get out and about.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2012)

Beth,
hope your day was full and happy. We miss you here with us.
kadesma


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 11, 2012)

Beth, I am so sorry I missed this.  Belated Happy Birthday!

It is so good to see you posting again.  You have been missed.  Oh, and popcorn and cinnamon buns should be staples in any good meal plan!


----------

